# running Clubiquitous raha



## Derrickduggan (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi from Abu Dhabi. Just moved into Zeina block in raha. Anyone interested in starting running club Sunday and Thursday at 6 pm. Meet outside Waitrose. If u live in bander, muneera or Zeina, it's ideal


----------

